# external voltage regulator on '66 Lemans



## gjones (Oct 8, 2012)

In the process of removing 326 out of the '66 Lemans convertible and installing the '71 455 . I had intended on leaving the stock electrical system in place, using the external regulator, as it worked flawlessly. However, the 455 came with a new hi-output alternator, with a built in regulator. if I used the new alt., how exactly would I bypass the reg. on the old system? What other variables would there be? Is it even worth the hassle? If not, The old alt. fits like a glove in the 455 brackets, so no big deal. Thanks.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

I bypassed mine on the Beast when I upgraded to a higher output alternator. It was easy. I disconnected the VR connector and made a jumper that connects between terminal 2 and terminal 4 on the connector. That's all it took. I would however urge you to make sure you know what kind of alternator the 455 has and how it's wired, because when I was researching how to do mine I found there were several different ways to do it. There are references on the 'net if you search.

Bear


----------



## gjones (Oct 8, 2012)

*455 alternator conversion*

Thanks Bear for info. Seems like I should know this one, but it's been eons. the only difference on the alts. are the plug in connectors that are slightly different. I will do some research on the subject. Thanks again.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

gjones said:


> Thanks Bear for info. Seems like I should know this one, but it's been eons. the only difference on the alts. are the plug in connectors that are slightly different. I will do some research on the subject. Thanks again.


Ditto what Bear says. To make it even simpler, you can purchase an adapter/plug rather than jump wires. Does the same thing except you only have to plug it in. I bought one from Year One as part of my rebuild. Have not installed it or tried it out yet as I'm nowhere near that point in my project. So either way will work.


----------



## allpawl66 (May 9, 2008)

I would use the original Alt. and replace the reg. with a solid state electronic unit . Unless there is a need for the HO unit . Not a big fan of cut / re-spliced wires . Will mount up to your 455 brackets , but may have to clock the alt.


----------

